# Anyone Totally Lost Their GTR (handling)



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone on here had ever pushed their car so hard as for it to completely let go, spin, go off track, whack a kerb, whatever.

Seen and have driven them in anger but so far not seen a GTR driver push one beyond its limits and into the grass. Sliding/drifting does not count, we have all done a little bit of rear end steer on track....im talking full on facing the wrong way here....

So go on then own up...................


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes lost it at Castle Combe, put the power down too soon on a chicane and ended up in a cloud of smoke heading for the wall, luckily the car screeched to a standstill just meters from the wall facing the wrong way down the track :nervous:

To be fair traction control was off and the car had 700 BHP... :blahblah:

I still can't drive lol :repost:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Understerred off at The Ring last year...not lost rear end yet though


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Whereabouts Henry?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Not really a lost it moment but yesterday while showing the cornering virtues of the car to a friend experience some very bad understeer coming out of a bend with a kerb, had visions of broken suspension components and cracked alloys, luckily Kerb ran out just before I ran wide off the bend, wasn't travelling particularly fast at the time, actually reckon if I had carried more speed I might have held the line better


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I lost the keys to my gtr by mishandling them.....they turned up moments later :runaway:

For awd car on the limit they seem to be relatively progressive, not like falling off the cliff experience you get in a subaru for example.....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

bobel said:


> actually reckon if I had carried more speed I might have held the line better


Errr I'm afraid understeer doesn't work like that lol and there aren't enough aero aids to increase downforce enough to prevent it


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Yes lost it at Castle Combe, put the power down too soon on a chicane and ended up in a cloud of smoke heading for the wall, luckily the car screeched to a standstill just meters from the wall facing the wrong way down the track :nervous:
> 
> To be fair traction control was off and the car had 700 BHP... :blahblah:
> 
> I still can't drive lol :repost:



YEP that would do it.....Ya cannot bend the laws of physics...

Have only left mine in R mode round track and found that the car pulls itself back into line most of the time very well.. However Donington park beckons on Friday and it may well be a wet day so im expect some heart stopping moments myself.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Errr I'm afraid understeer doesn't work like that lol and there aren't enough aero aids to increase downforce enough to prevent it


Perhaps...I'm certainly not that experienced in handling terms however I believe from other posts I've read that the GTR does have a strange tendency to understeer at lower speeds for some reason,I believe some guys have had similiar to this on roundabouts! this was a little weird because I wasn't travelling particullarly fast was actually on my way to the place where I usually open her up a little for passengers and I'm quite familiar with the bend, never the less just glad I didn't end up in a kerb with a nice HPC bill.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

One weekend in August last year I lost mine at the Ring and did a 720 spin at Kallenhard, luckily without hitting anything.

The following day at Spa I had a half spin at the chicane at the end of the straight....

The next day at Spa I ran out of road on the last right-hander before the back straight(-ish) - off on to the gravel, ran out of gravel, hit the concrete and car spun right back across the track into the Armco.

Traction control was off on all occasions and yes, I know, I should have stopped when things werent going their normal way. Bottom line was I was trying too hard and ran out of talent.......

Just about over it now!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, I will never forget the sight of a badly damaged 35 at stavelot thank god for air bags.
Have lost it once in the snow tcs on does not let you drift!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

I got a tank slapper @ 110mph on the Pouhon bends at Spa in May this year when a car came across the line I was taking (overtaking was allowed on bends at the MLR event for the first time) and I had to brake causing a snap oversteer situation :nervous: thank heaven there is a large run off on the right, VDC was off.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well if you don't loose it now and again you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

When first got the car Kings Road, dry day but light rain (might as well have been WD40) turned out (Hot polish girl, now ex in passenger seat) booted it with VDC in race (yes I didn't know 4WD didn't work with steering lock on) so ended up looking down kings road totally sideways with lots of astonished party revellers looking on.

Luckily I had been taking Richard Hammonds 'I am a driving god lessons' so dab of oppo (ok a lot of oppo and screaming from passenger seat) and got it back. Might have ended badly (actually she then decided to walk home).

Que Sera huh- note to self really must learn to grow up.


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Appears in a lot of case the VDC is turned off...

Do you still drive with VDC off even after loosing it..?


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Short answer: Not at the moment. I've gained some more knowledge of the car's behaviours courtesy of CATDT, and I've been back to the Ring just once in the new car - with VDC in Race mode.

My current restraint may be due to the size of the bill! Certainly the most expensive weekend away I've ever had....


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Whereabouts Henry?


Not sure of name...tight left right after the compression before you go onto the drop to Adenau


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

wayne have a chat with ste peel 

i was at snett with him a couple of years back and he was having many "moments"

the man is a total lunatic though !!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Wheels said:


> Appears in a lot of case the VDC is turned off...
> 
> Do you still drive with VDC off even after loosing it..?


Not sure if this question was aimed at me but the simple answer is yes, sure the car and I had a moment but did not lose it completely, admittedly travelling at 110mph sideways was pretty exiting but I got it back after a couple of flicks


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Short answer: Not at the moment. I've gained some more knowledge of the car's behaviours courtesy of CATDT, and I've been back to the Ring just once in the new car - with VDC in Race mode.
> 
> My current restraint may be due to the size of the bill! Certainly the most expensive weekend away I've ever had....


You've "come out" at last re your unfortunate Spa incident!

Congrats on buying another and being man enough to go back on track.

D


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Of course you can't win against the laws of physics. I have not tracked it yet so what will I expect?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

enshiu said:


> Of course you can't win against the laws of physics. I have not tracked it yet so what will I expect?


First you will have to be very brave and spend a day away from your computer keyboard!! :clap::thumbsup:

D


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Just as a side note what kpa tyre pressures do u look for on track once up to temp???


----------

